# Dorico for iPad 1.1, no more player limit



## zolhof (Aug 9, 2021)

Dorico for iPad 1.1 now available: write for any number of players with subscription – Dorico


Following hot on the heels of the initial release of Dorico for iPad less than two weeks ago, we’re pleased to announce that an initial update to version 1.1 is now available in the App Store. You may have heard my most recent appearance on the Scoring Notes podcast this past weekend in which...




blog.dorico.com





I didn't take long, we can now write for any number of players! 

This is why I love the Dorico team so much, thank you for listening @Daniel S. 

Lots of changes and improvements as well—release notes in the link above.


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 9, 2021)

I was about to post this XD meh, still subscription based... no dice


----------



## zolhof (Aug 9, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> I was about to post this XD meh, still subscription based... no dice


I guess you are a glass half empty kind of guy then?

One victory at a time. Removing the player cap is a big deal. Like everything in Dorico land, perpetual licenses will happen if there's enough interest (count me in, by the way). So, my suggestion is that you go to the Steinberg forums and plead your case to the larger audience.


----------



## ptram (Aug 9, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> I was about to post this XD meh, still subscription based... no dice


While I’m against the subscription model, in this case there are two things that make it easier to digest:

- the price is very low;
- if you decide not to renew, your files are not hostage of the expired subscription, but you can still edit them with the desktop version.

Paolo


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 9, 2021)

zolhof said:


> I guess you are a glass half empty kind of guy then?
> 
> One victory at a time. Removing the player cap is a big deal. Like everything in Dorico land, perpetual licenses will happen if there's enough interest (count me in, by the way). So, my suggestion is that you go to the Steinberg forums and plead your case to the larger audience.


No no don't get me wrong, I appreciate the hard work, I'm really diggin Dorico for iPad. Tbh what bothers me is that I even have to ask... subscriptions shouldn't be a thing, they could have released the free version with an IAP for the full thing. The "this is how Apple rolls" excuse isn't exactly a good one because Daniel already said they could offer an option, so why they didn't do that in the first place? But yea I might go to their forums and raise an army against the evils of subscription XD


----------



## DCPImages (Aug 9, 2021)

I wish they would give people the choice, charge a one-off higher payment or a subscription. For me the problem is flood or famine - work is highly variable, so when things are good, I would happily pay for the app up-front in-full, but when things are lean, I need to rationalise my subscriptions because there are only so many I can afford. With a fully pre-paid app, I can still keep producing.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 9, 2021)

The problem with subscription is losing track. Weather App, EastWest plugins, Photoshop, Sibelius, some Patreons, pro accounts of Spotify, Soundcloud, Wetransfer, Netflix, some online newspapers... nothing really expensive but all together a constant drain for a lot of money.

Nothing against playing what I use! But I want to decide when and what I pay.


----------

